# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  Απελευθέρωση της καρδερίνας μου!!!

## Gardelius

*"Ενα βιντεο χιλιες λέξεις"......απολαυστε!!!!!! Με μουσικη 


*

----------


## Gardelius

Τα ευσημα στον  jk21   που "με μπριζωσε"!!!!!!!  :winky:

----------


## jk21

ειπαμε ! ΤΟ ΠΟΤΑΜΙ ΔΕΝ ΓΥΡΙΖΕΙ ΠΙΣΩ  ! 
με την ροκια να λεει την μαγικη λεξη freedom να την ευχηθω  να ειναι ευτυχισμενη ξανα εκει που της αξιζει και σε σενα να με κανεις παντα περηφανο που σε εχουμε στην παρεα μας !

----------


## Gardelius

Δημητρη, σ ευχαριστω!!! Είναι οντως πολυ συγκινητικο αυτο που λες και με τιμα ιδιαιτερα. Μακαρι και αλλοι να ακολουθησουν :Happy0159:

----------


## οδυσσέας

Μπαβο Ηλια!!!!!!!!!!

στην Αγία Τριάδα την αμόλησες? :winky:

----------


## lagreco69

Πολλα μπραβο!!!!!! απο εμενα Ηλια, μακαρι η πραξη σου!! να γινει παραδειγμα προς μιμηση. η ροκια τα σπαει!!!  :winky:

----------


## geog87

Ηλια συγχαρητηρια κ σε σενα κ σε ολα τα υπολοιπα παιδια που γινεστε παραδειγμα προς μιμηση για ολους μας!!!

----------


## Jonny

Δεν σχολιάζεις τέτοιες πράξεις, μόνο επικροτείς!

----------


## ninos

*Μπράβο Ηλία !!!!!!!!!


*

----------


## PAIANAS

Πόσων χρόνων ήταν η καρδερίνα που απελευθέρωσες Ηλία ?

----------


## geam

Μπράβο φίλε!!!

----------


## teo24

Τα σχολια ειναι περιττα.Πολλα ΜΠΡΑΒΟ......

----------


## mariakappa

χιλια μπραβο ειναι λιγα.ας ελπισουμε το παραδειγμα σου να το ακολουθησουν κι αλλοι.

----------


## COMASCO

μπραβο μπραβο μπραβο και παλι μπραβο!!!

----------


## Gardelius

Καλησπερα. Θελω να σας ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΗΣΩ ΘΕΡΜΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!!!! Ειληκρινα,ολα αυτα τα σχολια ειναι συγκηνητικα!!!!!  :Happy0065:  Για τη συντομη, ιστορια, να πω οτι το ειχα 3 μηνες αγορασει απο πετ σοπ, ηταν πιασμενο στο κλουβι αλλους 6 μηνες απ οτι μου ειπαν οποτε δεν ξερω και την ακριβη του ηλικια. Στο διαστημα των 3 μηνων που το ειχα, καθε μερα το παρατηρουσα αλλα και τα βραδυα. Δεν κουρνιαζε καλα καλα και ηταν σε μονιμη εγρηγορση!! Ηταν τοσο στρεσαρισμενο,μολις ειχε μπει σε πτερορροια, βασανιζοταν οπως ολα τα πιασμενα!!!! Πραγματικα. Το πιο μεγαλο ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ.....

*1) ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΕΣΑΣ, TO FORUM για την "κινητοποιηση μου" μεσα απ ολα αυτα που αρχισα να διαβαζω απο την στιγμη που ημουν μελος ΝΑ ειστε ΟΛΟΙ καλα!!!!!!!!!!

2) Στο ΑΡΘΡΟ του κυριου* *Αλέξανδρου  Musewald  που υπάρχει εδώ**Να γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας!*

Καλη Συνεχεια...ευχομαι ο "γιαννης" (το ονομα που σκεφτομουν) να κανει δικη του, πανω απ ολα Ε Λ Ε Υ Θ  Ε Ρ Η ! ! ! ! οικογενεια._

----------


## jk21

ΗΛΙΑ αντικατεστησα λινκ εκτος κανονων (λιγη προσοχη δεν βλαπτει ... ) με το ονομα του συγγραφεα του αρθρου που αναφερεις που και μεις το εχουμε απο καιρο ανεβασμενο !

----------


## marcello

ειχα την τυχη σαν φανταρος στην μυτιλινη να βλεπω και να ακουω καθημερινα αγριες καρδερινες...τρομερα χρωματα και πολυ ωραιο κελαιδησμα απορω γιατι της βαζουν σε τοσο μικρα κλουβακια !!!!

----------


## Giwrgos13

Ωραια τα βιντεακια μπραβο!

----------


## nicktasos

*​*​*Πολλα μπραβο φιλε Ηλια, θα ηθελα επισης να πω οτι εμεις οι Αρκαδες (ναι, ειμαι και 'γω απο Τριπολη) μεγαλωσαμε με τα γαρδελια (ετσι τα λεμε εμεις) και γεμιζαμε τα ΣΚ μας με την βαρβαρη συλληψη τους με κολλες, χωρις λογο ουσιαστικα! (θυμαμαι οτι η συγκομιδη ηταν αρκετα μεγαλη και σε ποικιλια φλωροι, σκαρθακια,κοκκινολαιμηδες) Για αυτο χαρηκα παρα πολυ οταν ειδα οτι στο εν λογω forum καλιεργειται η ιδεα της απελευθερωσεις  των ''αγριων'' ειδων!!*

----------


## Gardelius

Πατριώτη ....σ ευχαριστώ πολυ!!!! Ήταν , μια κίνηση που έγινε λιγο καιρο μετα την εγγραφη μου!!!!!! Το συγκεκριμένο πουλάκι το ειχα λιγο καιρο απο πετ σοπ αλλα τελικά άλλαξα νοοτροπία!!!!! Ειναι πολυ σημαντικό αυτο που γίνεται εδώ, απ ΟΛΑ τα ΜΕΛΗ!!!!! ΟΛΟΙ μαζι, προσπαθουμε να παμε <πιο μπροστα> την αντίληψη μας για τα Ιθαγενή!!!!! Ελευθερα!!!!!!! Το παρελθόν, ήταν και για μενα απο πολυ μικρο...όπως το λες!!! Γεματο απο πουλια, αλλα αλλοι καιροι και άλλα μυαλά!! Ελπίζω στο μέλλον ολοι και πιο πολλοί να ακολουθούν,......  ::

----------


## DimitrisPas13

Ερώτηση....γιατί την έχεις σε παγίδα και όχι σε κλουβάκι για να την απελευθερώσεις;;;Παρόλα αυτά μπράβο για την πράξη σου....!!!

----------


## Gardelius

> Ερώτηση....γιατί την έχεις σε παγίδα και όχι σε κλουβάκι για να την απελευθερώσεις;;;Παρόλα αυτά μπράβο για την πράξη σου....!!!


Τελείως τυχαίο γεγονός!!!! Αλλα, να σου πω την αλήθεια φιλε, μου άρεσε ετσι όπως <πεταχτηκε>!!!!!!!   ::  Ήταν Τέλειο συναίσθημα!!!!!!!!!!! Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!!!  :Icon Smile:

----------


## jk21

επ ευκαιρια 

οι μεταφορες καλα ειναι να γινονται σε μικρα και σκοτεινα γενικα κλουβια ,ωστε να πουλια να ειναι ηρεμα και να μην στρεσσαρονται

----------


## Silentpanther

Μπράβο φίλε Ηλία καλά έκανες

----------


## Gardelius

> επ ευκαιρια 
> 
> οι μεταφορες καλα ειναι να γινονται σε μικρα και σκοτεινα γενικα κλουβια ,ωστε να πουλια να ειναι ηρεμα και να μην στρεσσαρονται


Ας γίνουν ακόμα πολλές απελευθερώσεις .......και ας ειναι και σε κουτί!!!!!!!  :Bird1: 





> Μπράβο φίλε Ηλία καλά έκανες



Να σαι καλα φιλε!!!! Σ ευχαριστώ !!!!! ::

----------


## Orix

:Happy0159:

----------


## xarhs

ηλια ενα μπραβο και απο εμενα που συνηδειτοποιησες καποια πραγματα και μπηκες στο ''σωστο δρομο''.......... ειναι αρκετοι ακομα βεβαια που κανουν την αντιθετη δουλεια απο αυτη που κανουμε εμεις αλλα η *ελπιδα* πεθαινει παντα *τελευταια*....... ασ συνεχισουμε αυτη τη προσπαθεια!!!!!!! και ας βαλουμε στον ισιο δρομο και αλλους με οποιον τροπο μπορουμε.......

----------


## Gardelius

> ηλια ενα μπραβο και απο εμενα που συνηδειτοποιησες καποια πραγματα και μπηκες στο ''σωστο δρομο''.......... ειναι αρκετοι ακομα βεβαια που κανουν την αντιθετη δουλεια απο αυτη που κανουμε εμεις αλλα η *ελπιδα* πεθαινει παντα *τελευταια*....... ασ συνεχισουμε αυτη τη προσπαθεια!!!!!!! και ας βαλουμε στον ισιο δρομο και αλλους με οποιον τροπο μπορουμε.......




Σ ευχαριστω πολυ!!!! Φιλε μου εχουμε πολυ δρομο ακομα!!!!! Ηταν κατι που <ξυπνησε> ξαφνικα μεσα μου!!!!!!! δεν ηταν δυνατον να την εβλεπα να <χτυπα> ετσι με μανια τα καγκελα!!!!!!  ::

----------


## xarhs

και σε εμενα μετα απο την καταστροφη που εκανα στο χωριο μου....... ξυπνησε.... και το επακολοθο ηταν τυψεις..........!!!!!! εγω στο χωριο μου ειχα πιασει μεχρι και κοτσυφια, γερακια, κισσες, σπινους, κοκκοθραυστες , καλογερους και οτι αγριο πουλι μπορεις να φανταστεις.......  μετανιωσα πικρα για οτι εκανα!!!!!!!! (τα περισσοτερα τα αμολησα)

----------


## Gardelius

Φιλε ....._ΠΟΤΕ_  δεν ειναι αργα!!!!!!!!!!  :winky:

----------


## xarhs

οταν ξυπνησεις ομως λιγο αργα πρεπει να κανεις και κατι για να επανορθωσεις!!!!!! και εγω εχω κατι στο μυαλο μου.....

----------


## Gardelius

Ειμαι σιγουρος,...οτι και να ειναι,.....θα μας καταπληξει!!!!!!  ::

----------

